# My 240L Mbuna set up



## MbunaRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Here from the North West of England UK,

I have set up a 240L Mbuna tank, African Chiclid,

Its just cycled, I traded in my fish to start with something a little different,

I know 4 foot is not a huge Aquarium, I hope to have some larger fish @ 5 inches in an over stocked.

SET UP.....

I will post the pics in next couple of days as I just rescaped.

TANK JEWEL RIO 240
FILTERING -INTERNAL FILTER & EXTERNAL FLUVAL 306 - RUNNING TOGETHER
WAVEMAKER - 2 X 250 LPH

SUBSTRATE: CRUSHED CORAL AND SOME GREEN PEA SHAPED GRAVEL , SMOOTH, TO HELP THE COLOUR POP,

ROCKS: OCEAN / HOLY ROCK - DRAGIN ROCK - SOME LIMESTONE - Created cliffs and hide out wholes more or less top to bottom, A couple of plants

PLANTS
JAVA FERN
ANNUBIS
WINDLOV ON SUCKER CUPS - to create a feeling of depth

MBUNA,
STOCKING,

I hope to have 8 larger Mbuna at around 5 inch..


----------



## MbunaRed (Jul 28, 2015)

For my larger fish I have chosen 8 RED TOP ICE BLUE CHICLIDS.. Jouvies at 4CM now but giving space for them to grow

I know they get to about 5 inches and I have chosen a pair of Upside Down Catfish as tank cleaners too,

How many more Mbuna can be safely stocked, I intend to over - stock and don't mind doing a lot of water changes.

Any other idea on stocking, I considered adding some Zebra Obliques after giving the Bio load time to settle with the fish I added,or Jalo Reefs.

I REALLY do not want the very timid Mbuna like Yellow Labs.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the full dimensions of your tank please?


----------



## MbunaRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Dimensions: W121 x D41 x H55cm
Capacity: 240 litres

So just over 4 foot Long by an inch


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think 122 cm = 48 inches. So halfway in between 48x12 and 48x18.

I'd stock with 3 species, thinking in terms of 1m:4f of each, depending on species. Your Metriaclima have drab females, so maybe for one or two of the other species you want colored females.

Jalo females are drab. Oblique females have the bars, but no yellow or red.

Black acei? Rusties? The aggressive mbuna for a 48x12 are often Metriaclima and you have one of that genus already.

Some of the barred Labidochromis can be feisty, but again drab females.


----------



## MbunaRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies seems I need to look around for a species with 'none drab' females Labidochromis species I like Black Acei I need to research.

How about Red Zebra- Metriaclima estherae ? I had labidochromo Caeruleus but they didn't really capture my interest, they seemed so timid and to spend all day hiding 

I took them back to the LFS after my tank was cycled.

Rusties for me, hmm, not to offend fans of Rusties but I do not like their differing body shape..

If I have some less coloured females could I add some schools of say Barbs to add a bit more colour or would they be tasty snacks ?

I have caves with Holy Rock and dragon rock top to bottom. As many nooks and crannies as I could cram in without making it look like a construction site collapse LOL.

I need to post pics.
I do not mind the Maylandia Greshakei Female loo at all to be honest with you.

I added the Fluval 306 External for extra filteration for over stocking..

I basicly do not ant to do too much disturbing in this tank, leaving it for a show tank, I do not have tons and tons of room but want something interesting going on in the tank. Right now the 240 will be the main tank with some 29G being added for shellies ect 

Maylandia greshakei will be the big Boys n Girls in their,maybe mixing a couple of Males from other lakes for colour.

I have 10 x filtration kicking in, would 25 -30 fish be pushing it too much ? Obviously not all 5 inch plus. I just want one species of bigger fish and some smaller ones not to be traumatised by the tank Daddy's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Greshakei is Metriaclima, same as estherae so you would not want to mix. Labs are not timid and do not hide. If you used them to cycle then they were not feeling well with the toxins.

Shoot for 15 fish if you are going with all cichlids. If you like the females, Jalo should work with greshakei and they are smaller. You could try 2-3m:8f for them. Even a full 48x18 tank I would not exceed 20 fish for mixed gender and 12 for all male.

IME 10X filtration is a good level for the proper level of overstocking which would be 15 for 48x12 and 20 for 48x18. More filtration does not buy you more fish.

I'm not aware of any non-cichlid fish that are a good bet with most mbuna.

Mixing lakes doesn't always work, especially Lake Victoria males who don't always color up well without females. I've tried nyererei and flamebacks with my mbuna and even haps and peacocks...their color is much better in a species tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MbunaRed said:


> I have chosen a pair of Upside Down Catfish as tank cleaners too,
> 
> .


Did you already purchase these?


----------



## MbunaRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Was advised to get Synodontis Valentina


----------

